# Upgrade the gear



## whiskymac (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Guys, I am waiting for my car to get out off the panel beater, Just nerfed a tree while backing the camper into a spot at Memory Cove, SA. That leaves me with time to sort out my gear. I live on the Murray, hope to get down to Lake Mulwala when the car comes back. I fish up in the hills as well and being retired I go north in winter, normally inland. I have owned my Hobie Sport for a couple of months now. The next trip will have the yak on top and the camper behind. Will travel up through Hebel, Bollon, Emerald, Charters Towers and into Cairns to pick up SWMBO from the Cairns Airport and spend two weeks around Atherton Tablelands and then drop the wifey back to Cairns or Townsville.

My fishing step up at the moment is:-

Daiwa Triforce-X 150IV spooled with 10lb mono

Shimano Mauler Raider 582 - 5' 7"inches
Line weight 5-8kg Lure Weight 10-25gm 
_________________________________________________

Shimano Sidestab 1000RB 3 S/S Bearing Spinning Reel spooled with 10lb Braid

Typhoon Model TG-602LS - 6' 0"
Line weight 2-6lb

I am happy with the Daiwa Baitcaster outfit but feel the spin outfit is lacking. I am considering the Penn Spinfisher V 3500 and also need to select a rod to suit. I have seen Ugly Sticks used out of yaks on U-Tube videos but I am not sure. Most of my fishing will be in fresh and salt estuaries. With the Sport I am not that sure I want it out on the open ocean or for that matter in rivers with snapping handbags - Crocs.

I hope you guys can come up with a few mediam priced ideas


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey mate, if you could be a bit more specific about what sort of fishing you do (lure casting, bait soaking, intended target species etc.) that would be helpful. An idea of you budget would be good too.


----------



## whiskymac (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to mention. Lure casting and SPs.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Target species? Budget?


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

Some budget rod options include- starlo stix stp $120, daiwa gen black $130, Samaki allure/zing $99-$160
Reel options- daiwa aird $99, daiwa lexa $140ish??, shimano sienna $50, shimano symmetre $130.
Spool up with some braid and away you go.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

G'day Whisky. If your interested in chasing Cod around the Nth East then look me up when back in the area.


----------

